# Sașiu



## Francelho

Buna! Care este cuvântul în româna pentru a desemna o persoana care păstrează cei doi ochii săi, dar care acești sunt încrucișați? Am găsit _sașiu_, dar nu știu dacă este cuvântul cel potrivit sau dacă este un cuvânt destul de cunoscut.

_Te ai dat seama că prietenul său este sașiu?

_
Mulțumesc mult!


----------



## jazyk

Mi se pare că sașiu este un cuvânt potrivit: Saşiul şi bobul de orez. O variantă mai formală este _strabic_.

Expresie interesantă: un ochi la slanină, altul la faină.


----------



## farscape

jazyk are dreptate, ca de obicei: _sașiu/sașie_ este termenul popular pentru o persoană care are strabism.

Expresia _a se uita cu un ochi la slănină și cu altul la făină_ mai poate fi întâlnită și sub forma _a se uita cu un ochi la gaie și cu altul la tigaie._

Later,
.


----------



## Francelho

Vă mulțumesc mult! Expresiile aste sunt foarte expresive!


----------



## just4myself

Acesta e primul meu post
Foarte interesant, eu credeam ca se scrie șașiu, dar am cautat in dicționar și ambele sunt bune


----------



## Francelho

Atunci, care ar fi după voi forma cea mai comună; _sașiu _sau _șașiu_?


----------



## farscape

Forma 'populară' este șașiu iar cea recomandată de dicționare este 'sașiu' - deși forma _*șașiu*_ este și ea menționată în unele dicționare.

Pentru o exprimate îngrijită, folosește sașiu, dar toată lumea va înțelege despre ce e vorba dacă folosești șașiu.

Cel mai simplu - strabic/strabism 

f.


----------



## Zareza

Poate că _șașiu _este în dicționar, dar nu l-am auzit niciodată pronunțat. Ca să nu spun că dacă l-aș fi auzit, aș fi zis că este greșit.

Într-adevăr, provine din turcă - șası (pronunțat șasî) (și în Dicționarul Etimologic Român 1958-1966 încă exista varianta *șașíu*), doar că limba română este vie, precum românul care o vorbește. Așa că acesta nu a stat mult pe gânduri și astăzi pronunță: sașiu.

Poate ca să diferențieze de 

*ȘASÍU,* _șasiuri,_ s. n. *1.* Cadru rigid de rezistență care se montează pe osiile unui vehicul cu tracțiune mecanică și care susține caroseria. *2.* Nume purtat de diferite tipuri de rame sau de cadre, folosite în industrie, în legătoria de cărți, în tipografie etc. – Din fr. *châssis.*


----------

